# hygenic trait with cords



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi

Others have notice the same kind of responces with the blue shop towels used to disperse menthol for trachael mite treatments. A couple of articles it the ABJ described a Minnesota beekeepers experience in quatifying the amount of shop towel removed with hygenic behavior. he found it a good field method.

Later research indicated that cleaning behavior and hygenics were somewhat related but controlled by seperate genes. So it is possible to have a very hygenic bee that's a bad housekeeper and the opposite combination as well.

I don't have a copy of the article. It was published in the late 90's. A search for 'blue shop towels' or Minnesota shop towels' at the archives at the Dadants should get you there.

Regards
topbarguy


[This message has been edited by topbarguy (edited April 12, 2004).]


----------

